# Joystick deaktivieren



## xarruso (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich hab zur Zeit meinen Joystick(für Flgsimulatoren usw) und mein XBOX Gamepad (für PES usw) angeschlossen. Wen ich aber PES spielen will wird automatisch der Joystick als Eingabegerät No. 1 erkannt und ich kann in den Menüs nicht mit dem Gamepad navigieren... und auch so ist es ziemlich dumm wenn nicht das Gampad als Eingabegerät erkannt wird...
Desshalb suche ich einen Weg, wie ich den Joystick, den ich im Vergleich zum Gamepad wenig nutze deaktivieren kann, ohne, dass ich ihn ausstecke! In PES kann man da meines Wissens nichts umstellen 

mfg Xarruso


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

Du müsstest ihn im Gerätemanager ausstellen können.


----------



## xarruso (27. Dezember 2008)

DANKE
Daran hab ich in der Aufregung garnicht mehr gedacht


----------

